# Omen of death



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Is anyone out there crow hunting? I have taken a couple sense this hunt opened but always get a strange feeling after.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

All I ever see are Ravens.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I did consider shooting at a few on one late-season goose hunt. I was hunting near a roost that had several hundred birds, and had 10 or 15 good shooting opportunities over the course of the day. In the end, though, I don't really have a reason to shoot them.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Remember the identification rules put out by the DWR:

If you shoot at it it's a crow

If it's to far to shoot at it's a raven


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good thread

I have all kinds of crow decoys and calls. I promised the grandkids, and myself, we would go crow hunting this year and I want to cook up some crow and post it in Recipes.

Crow season here doesn't open till the first week of November and by then all of our crows are hanging around the city dump. I'm trying to teach the kids to eat what they shoot or shoot animals that are pests. Would you call a crow at the dump a pest?

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I went on a couple of crow shoots in Louisiana as a teen. Man that was funner than heck. The neighbor had an electronic call and we would just drive to a patch of woods next to corn fields and set the caller up and stand around. The call was a flock of crows fighting. If there were any crows around, within 5 minutes it looked like Hitch****s "the Birds" movie and for about 5 minutes it was shoot as fast as you can load. Then move down the road a few miles and do it all over again. That sure was fun.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I never done it, but I'm sure everyday out it is great day to fake a murder. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

If you have ever run stands for coyotes you've been covered in crows,. It's easy to see the size difference when you get a murder flying around. 

I have yet to eat the few we have taken. Not sure how to cook them or if you could jerkey them either. 

This was a couple weeks with the 1 crow.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Crows are delicious, after some of my blogs, I've had many a fine meal.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Crows are delicious, after some of my blogs, I've had many a fine meal.


Yeah. me too. lol

I've had my share of real crow though. We'd cook a few from time to time and crow was often offered at the many wild-game feeds held back where I grew up. I'd like to get a few crows to cook and then put up a thread in Recipes. Trouble is all of our crows are hanging around the city dump living on baby diapers and garbage. I gotta draw the line somewhere.

I've told this story a couple times here but I'll repeat:
I come from western Illinois where the big Rock River and the really big Mississippi River come together. Man did we have crows, no magpies or ravens, but tons of crows. Any time you cleaned a rabbit or a bird the crows would show up. We'd shoot a few now and then and eat some on occasion. The meat is dark and dry, kinda like dove or like pigeon. Crows can eat some nasty things so it's best to cook them well done; so they tend to be dry. (If you pick the bird, leave the skin on, it won't cook up so dry though).

For years a nearby town, Lyndon IL, sponsored the Annual Crow Festival. The Lyndon Fire Department and other locals would go out before the Labor Day weekend festival and shoot a bunch of crows, even some pigeons. The party sponsors would cook up all manner of crow dishes, many of them substituted crow with chicken; a few with pigeon. There was a carnival, crow arts and crafts, and lots of beer. The local fire departments held fire-fighting competitions. My dad was one of the fireman represented our hometown.

The Crow Festival in Lyndon fell out of favor and was discontinued sometime in the 80s. Last I knew the Crow Festival is held in upstate New York.


----------

